

Your degree is worthless - micheles
http://kennethreitz.com/blog/your-degree-is-worthless/

======
yannis
A degree is worth what you make of it both during College as well as after it.
By all means it is not necessary in order to be 'successful'in terms of
business a.k.a. money. If you have a passion for something by all means don't
go to College and follow your passion being a start-up idea or any idea for
that matter. What the author is advocating is that you can actually do so much
more by just 'collaborating'. You can network during your studies as well.

I personally benefited tremendously from having a University Education and
have had numerous businesses of my own over time. For sure College Education
might not be relevant to 90% of the work I do, but it has enriched me as a
person.

Between choosing to keep my College memories in my brain or my my money in the
bank I would opt for the first!

